# Lionfish on Fox 10 News



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Local business people speaking out about the lionfish threat.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Rare? Ha!


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

tomorrow February 11th in your head radio on Channel 100.7 from 11 until 2 is going to be talking about lionfishthat is a talk radio station so he takes calls call and let him know what you're seeing


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Clint sounded great on the radio today!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

TONER said:


> Clint sounded great on the radio today!



Thanks Chad, also appreciate the heads up on the radio show... there was some pretty good info shared out there today regarding lionfish.....


----------

